# Did anybody pass the CCL test?



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi,

Did anybody pass the CCL test in March? It seems most people got 58-60 and passed both units but failed overall as overall mark was less than 63. Seems so many marginal fails. Please share. Thanks!


----------



## sync_austin (Apr 16, 2018)

i have the same question. still waiting for the result. heard from a friend that he passed 63/63. and the test date is Apr 21, 2018.


----------



## ssmn (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi guys, did your friends receive the results from email or post? I took the test on April 23rd for Vietnamese and also waiting for the result. Called NAATI office and they said there were 1500 people taking the test and it depends on your markers, they will just email the results as they come.


----------



## ssmn (Feb 20, 2017)

I meant I took the test on March 23rd


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

What does marginal fail even mean. You don't get the 5 points , so it's a full fail!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

I passed it with 72.5/90 for the March exam. I saw another guy from this forum also passed it.

I guess the trick is to practise the interpretation using mock exam materials and learn the point deduction rules.

cheers,


----------



## sync_austin (Apr 16, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> I passed it with 72.5/90 for the March exam. I saw another guy from this forum also passed it.
> 
> I guess the trick is to practise the interpretation using mock exam materials and learn the point deduction rules.
> 
> cheers,


congrats.. i am still waiting for the result. when did you take the test? Mar 21？


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

sync_austin said:


> congrats.. i am still waiting for the result. when did you take the test? Mar 21？


Yep!


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Yep!



Did you buy practice material from Naati or private tutors?


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> I passed it with 72.5/90 for the March exam. I saw another guy from this forum also passed it.
> 
> I guess the trick is to practise the interpretation using mock exam materials and learn the point deduction rules.
> 
> cheers,


Hi mate,

I am doing my test in May. Based on your experience could you briefly explain deduction rules that might be important to know


Thanks,


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

diakov said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I am doing my test in May. Based on your experience could you briefly explain deduction rules that might be important to know
> 
> ...


I got this following info from the youtube training videos for Chinese-English CCL test.

So basically every minor error costs 0.5 points----minor means major meaning distortion/ complete missing of one single word

major error costs 1-2 points------complete meaning distortion/missing of one phrase or short sentence.

so the passing point is 63 out of 90, meaning you could have 27 points deducted in two paragraphs in total, which equals to 13.5 points in one paragraph, which equals to 27 minor errors in 1 paragraph.

It seems you have quite a big room for mistakes. But remember, one word costs 0.5. if you skip translating one word, or translating one word less accurately, that is 0.5. for example, the script says "good morning" and you translated it as "hello" in your language, that costs 0.5.

try practising it and you could find that there are tons of mistakes you could make throughout 1 paragraph so be careful 27 minor errors are NOT a lot.


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> I got this following info from the youtube training videos for Chinese-English CCL test.
> 
> So basically every minor error costs 0.5 points----minor means major meaning distortion/ complete missing of one single word
> 
> ...


Thank you JennyWang,

I will do my best to get ready for the test


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi all , does anyone know whether CCL registration is open or not ?


----------



## Irene123 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi Jenny Wang, 

Congratulation for your achievement, wish you get your invitation and PR soon!

I am planning to take the test (mandarin) on either June or August. 

May I ask did you do your own studies or if you attended any classes?

Do you mind to share how did you prepare and the duration for preparation? 

How do you feel about the real exam?




JennyWang said:


> I passed it with 72.5/90 for the March exam. I saw another guy from this forum also passed it.
> 
> I guess the trick is to practise the interpretation using mock exam materials and learn the point deduction rules.
> 
> cheers,


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Irene123 said:


> Hi Jenny Wang,
> 
> Congratulation for your achievement, wish you get your invitation and PR soon!
> 
> ...


Hi Irene,

Thank you!!!

I didn't want to spend too much money that was why I only bought materials and prepared the test on my own. but I do have brief experience on interpretation and got a local certificate a few years back. that is why I do not feel the real test too hard for me. However, if you never have any experience on oral translation I suggest you practise a lot. 
I practised 3-4 hours a week since I work full time. Hope that helps.

Good luck with your test!


----------



## sync_austin (Apr 16, 2018)

*just got the result today.*

just got the result today. it took 6 weeks for naati to mark the CCL for me.


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

*Applications closed for CCL test?*

Hi Guys
Anyone waiting to apply for CCL test ?

NAATI CCL homepage says "Applications will be reopened in Early May". But still i can't apply.

Thanks


----------



## jayasenan (Feb 9, 2015)

JennyWang said:


> I passed it with 72.5/90 for the March exam. I saw another guy from this forum also passed it.
> 
> I guess the trick is to practise the interpretation using mock exam materials and learn the point deduction rules.
> 
> cheers,


Hey Jenny, may i know how you took notes during the test?

Is it all right if i just convey the message in each sentence (English -->LOTE) with similar interpretation but not word to word?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

I took the notes however I want to (using lots of arrows, circles and first 3 letters of a word, etc etc). A few years back I did a short interpretation course and they suggested you could have your own way of making notes as long as you could understand it without wasting too much time. there are quite a lot of note taking tricks for interpreters online. You just need to find the way that best suits you.

Also you need to know the marking system for CCL. Apparently the more information you successfully convey, the higher the points you get, which means the information you don't convey cut you points. This is very important because even if you translate all the information, you could still have problems of inaccuracy, etc. During the real test or the mock test I practise on, I tried my best to translate each single word. Remember that under pressure you could lose your short term memory so practise makes perfect.

cheers,




jayasenan said:


> Hey Jenny, may i know how you took notes during the test?
> 
> Is it all right if i just convey the message in each sentence (English -->LOTE) with similar interpretation but not word to word?


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

Hi experts,
So I had the ccl exam in last october session in Indonesian.
Most of my friends (around 10 people) already got their results last wednesday, but 2 of us haven't received any results.
Anyone have the same experiences like this ?

Im getting paranoid now, that maybe mine is going to third assessor.
I know all i can do is waiting, but still wanna know early what happens. My mind keeps coming back to this every couple hours.

Thanks.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

ffbigfans said:


> Hi experts,
> So I had the ccl exam in last october session in Indonesian.
> Most of my friends (around 10 people) already got their results last wednesday, but 2 of us haven't received any results.
> Anyone have the same experiences like this ?
> ...


It is quite normal to receive results within 7-10 days window. Depending on assesor and which gets marked first. Same happened with me and my friend.


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

Thank you for your reply.
Did your friend and you both passed the exam ?



expat4aus2 said:


> It is quite normal to receive results within 7-10 days window. Depending on assesor and which gets marked first. Same happened with me and my friend.


----------



## Velvet Cupcake (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi friends, 
Has anyone happened to take CCL for Vietnamese? Please share your experience. Thanks so much!


----------



## Linh0220 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm asking for my partner and he is going to do the CCL test this february in Indonesian. Just want to ask about your experience and any tips you can give if possible.
We have cleared out all our options and CCL is our last chance as his visa is going to expire soon. I hope that you can reply me.

Thank you


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

Hi Linh,
the exam itself is straight to the point. You just need to start translate right after the chime.
If you guys live in Australia and comfortable in daily conversation, then it will be fine.
The hardest thing is to stay calm in the exam, because you might need to wait for a long time before your turn, like me.

In my case, I am so nervous that I forget to use my repetition in each dialogue.
Good luck !!



Linh0220 said:


> Hi,
> I'm asking for my partner and he is going to do the CCL test this february in Indonesian. Just want to ask about your experience and any tips you can give if possible.
> We have cleared out all our options and CCL is our last chance as his visa is going to expire soon. I hope that you can reply me.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sync_nepal (Mar 15, 2019)

*CCL query*

Does anyone know whether translating 'son' to 'daughter' would be considered an automatic fail? In the LOTE the two words are very similar and the speaker had a strong accent.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

sync_nepal said:


> Does anyone know whether translating 'son' to 'daughter' would be considered an automatic fail? In the LOTE the two words are very similar and the speaker had a strong accent.


Based on my experience, fluency (not stuttering) and omission are the 2 major factor in CCL marking. Others are minor and you are allowed to make mistakes and still pass.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Im from India, where can i give NAATI In India.

Plz help with the info


----------



## sync_nepal (Mar 15, 2019)

sync_nepal said:


> Does anyone know whether translating 'son' to 'daughter' would be considered an automatic fail? In the LOTE the two words are very similar and the speaker had a strong accent.


Thanks for the information. I will cross my fingers!


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

How can I book CCL test from outside Australia ? I am in UK.

Also, can someone please tell me any websites to prepare for CCL - urdu ?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mandrakem87 said:


> How can I book CCL test from outside Australia ? I am in UK.
> 
> Also, can someone please tell me any websites to prepare for CCL - urdu ?


Just book the test and you can attend on tourist visa.


----------

